

The New Mighty Mouse: The Magic Mouse From Apple - kloncks
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/20/the-new-mighty-mouse-is-the-magic-mouse/

======
alanthonyc
This is the one. Ever since I got my MacBook, I have been hesitant to use any
other kind of computer - even a desktop iMac - solely because of the lack of
multi-touch support. I always wondered why Apple never came out with a
separate touchpad, now I know why.

I'm going to test it out at the store tonight.

~~~
unalone
I'd like to know your thoughts on it.

~~~
alanthonyc
Will have to do it tomorrow, had to stay late at work.

~~~
alanthonyc
Well, I stopped by the store today, but they don't have any samples yet.

They will have the new iMacs on display tomorrow, so I'll be able to really
try it then.

------
andyking
The "new Mighty Mouse"? The Mighty Mouse was awful - this looks significantly
better with no silly little scrolly ball thing to get clogged up and stop
working after six months.

~~~
rimantas
The funny thing is that both of my Mighty Mouses did last six month before
they got clogged uncleanably.

------
noisebleed
The apparent lack of middle click is pretty much a deal breaker for me.. I
find it too useful for tabbed browsing. Shame, everything else about it looks
pretty good.

~~~
catch23
where does it say it doesn't support the middle button? It's technically a
multi-touch pad on top so it could detect when you want a middle mouse button
click. It could technically detect 5 buttons on top of the mouse...

Also, back in the old linux days when most PCs only had 2 mouse buttons,
people could click with both buttons to emulate the middle button. This was a
standard option in the xfree86.config file. I would imagine something like
this would be possible if the mouse can detect 5 independent touches on the
pad.

------
catch23
The best part is that it uses normal AA batteries. I hate the rechargeable
mice that come with a specific recharger. When you're low you can't
immediately recharge it and there are times when you forget and really need to
use the mouse!

